# Orchestral Tools Soloists Series - Nocturne Cello - New walkthrough video!



## OrchestralTools (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey Guys,

we are proud to announce the release of our second instalment of the Soloists Series:* 
The Nocturne Cello *

*Orchestral Tools' Soloists Series* is focused on *detailed captured* sampled *solo instruments* that reach a *degree of expression and realism* never heard before.
*Selected artists from Berlin* were recorded in a *Solo-Style* dynamic range, with the *lyrical expression* and the *finest tone* that is needed to create *extraordinary solo lines and phrases.*

Like the *Nocturne Violin*, this *unique virtual Cello* is recorded at the *Teldex Solo Booth* in a *first class* recording environment. The specific acoustic properties of this room lead to a more *intimate* and *direct sound* to enable you to place the *Nocturne Cello* close up in front of the orchestra.
For sure it blends perfectly with the renowned *Berlin Series*.



For the *Soloists Series* we offer an expanded version of our innovative *Adaptive Legato Concept* to make these instruments playable in the *most intuitive way *imaginable.
*CAPSULE* chooses the right out of 14 real recorded legato interval variations depending on your playing speed and performance. With its intuitive playing the *Nocturne Cello* will shine at every tempo. All legato transitions are available in *normal and detaché *to allow the *most realistic playing at your fingertips*.



From slow emotional legato lines to fast runs - with *CAPSULE*, the most *powerful articulation management system* on the marked, everything is possible.

The *Nocturne Cello* will be delivered with the latest *CAPSULE 2.5* update.

Until *May 05* the *Nocturne Cello* is available for *introductory pricing*: *199€*
(instead of 249€)

*Check the product site for further information:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/soloists_series/libraries/nocturne_cello.php
*
Soloists II: *Nocturne Cello* is based on *CAPSULE *for the NI Kontakt 5 Full version sampler.

*Nocturne Cello Demos*:


----------



## OrchestralTools (Apr 21, 2016)

Find the full articulation list here:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Soloists_Nocturne_Cello.pdf


----------



## constaneum (Apr 21, 2016)

What's the size of the Nocturne Cello library? Any plan to come out with a thorough walkthrough video? Thanks !


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 21, 2016)

I believe it is under 3gbs


----------



## 5Lives (Apr 21, 2016)

Neaera sounds great!


----------



## constaneum (Apr 21, 2016)

Looking forward to some slow expressive lines. Most of the demos showcased mid to fast passage.


----------



## mickeyl (Apr 21, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Neaera sounds great!



There's something in the vibrato disturbing me on this track - it sounds a bit too fast for the actual tempo.


----------



## Fer (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi there are some filters to express artificially dynamics...im wright?
also, are you planning a walkthrough?


----------



## constaneum (Apr 22, 2016)

Yea. I'm so looking forward to the walk through but I guess they normally gonna do that after the intro price is over. If I'm not mistaken (do correct me if i'm wrong), Nocturne violin's walk through was only out after the intro price.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey Guys,
here a new demo for our Nocturne Cello, made by Benjamin Botkin.
Enjoy!


----------



## mickeyl (Apr 22, 2016)

Beautiful demo


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 23, 2016)

I wasn't sure that anything would top Emotional Cellos anytime soon, but between Nocturne and the upcoming Virharmonic release, 2016 is definitely going to be the year of sampled solo cello nirvana.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 25, 2016)

Any thorough walkthrough video yet?


----------



## Fer (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi! is there any owner of this library out there? can any of you tell something about this cello from the user experience?
Thanks!
Oh and yet another question; do you get the teldex impulses with this library?


----------



## rottoy (Apr 28, 2016)

For some reason that vibrato rubs me the wrong way.
Might get tiresome in the end. I do however love OT and their CAPSULE philosophy!


----------



## constaneum (Apr 28, 2016)

The vibrato is a bit too heavy to your liking ? Vibrato can be controlled ?


----------



## Fer (Apr 28, 2016)

thanks for your input rottoy.



constaneum said:


> The vibrato is a bit too heavy to your liking ? Vibrato can be controlled ?


i think that vibrato is something very tricky in exposed solo stings. But i remember reading that you can crossfade without problems all the different types of sustain, vib and non vib... this sounds like you should have a lot of control isnt?


----------



## constaneum (Apr 29, 2016)

I'll say the vibrato sounds quite ok to my ears. rottoy might find it a bit too expressive for certain context but i believe that's the expressiveness that OT is trying to convey in the product. Still waiting for a thorough walkthrough video on the cello product like what has been done for the Nocturne Violin. OT, any thorough walkthrough video on each articulation and etc? We're hunger and eager for the video walkthrough. Thanks !


----------



## reids (May 2, 2016)

Does this cello include features for adding effects noises (subtle sounds of the fingers hitting the strings..sliding up/down like a real cello, etc)? How long can I hold a sustained note before the player re-bows? I'd like to play some slow passages and have heard some cello pieces where the note is held for quite some time (bowed very slowly) before we hear the small break to re-bow. Some cello samples I found they re-bow quite quickly when I needed just a few more seconds of uninterrupted sustain. Are there patches where the notes are bowed slower? While I appreciate how clean and precise the sound is, there should be some solutions/features to add imperfection and a sense of physical contact with the instrument through the subtle noises as needed.


----------



## C-Wave (May 2, 2016)

See the PDF link above for a a full list of articulations.
I bought it with Nocturne violin, and I love it. This Capsule 2.5 is like no other.

Edit: not a complaint but a convenience feature: I wish that the Nocturne libraries came with NICNT library files; not that they're cheaply priced compared to other libraries.. you know


----------



## reids (May 2, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> See the PDF link above for a a full list of articulations.
> I bought it with Nocturne violin, and I love it. This Capsule 2.5 is like no other.
> 
> Edit: not a complaint but a convenience feature: I wish that the Nocturne libraries came with NICNT library files; not that they're cheaply priced compared to other libraries.. you know



I have looked at the pdf already but there is no mention of bow noises/effects. I dont think they would list how long notes are sustained before re-bowing occurs. I'm glad you like it. Perhaps you can try out the long notes since you own it and tell us how long you can hold notes for before re-bowing (seconds). These are all important elements. Thanks.


----------



## constaneum (May 2, 2016)

Still no video walkthrough after it's been released for almost two weeks....sigh


----------



## muziksculp (May 4, 2016)

The Intro Special Price of € 199 for *Nocturne Cello* ends this Friday, May 6th. Now I really have to get serious, and buy it before Friday.

Q. How much disc space does Nocturne Cello require ? Anyone know. I didn't find this info on the product page.

I wish there will be a special sale price for their main *Berlin Strings* library ! That's on my _must buy list_.


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 4, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> The Intro Special Price of € 199 for *Nocturne Cello* ends this Friday, May 6th. Now I really have to get serious, and buy it before Friday.
> 
> Q. How much disc space does Nocturne Cello require ? Anyone know. I didn't find this info on the product page.
> 
> I wish there will be a special sale price for their main *Berlin Strings* library ! That's on my _must buy list_.


3.05 gigs


----------



## muziksculp (May 4, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> 3.05 gigs



Thanks for the info. 

Did I miss this info. on their product page ? or do you have this library ? or .. ?


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 4, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Did I miss this info. on their product page ? or do you have this library ? or .. ?


I Have the library.


----------



## muziksculp (May 4, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> I Have the library.



Awesome ! 

So, how do you like it so far ? 

I'm also curious to know how it compares to other competing Solo Cello libraries ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## constaneum (May 4, 2016)

Timbre is definitely there I think. Still waiting for the walkthrough. Promotion almost end and it seems like they're still not going to have a thorough walkthrough video after it's been released two weeks. Kind of odd for a sample developer to have late video walkthrough to market their products. I rarely wanna say this but is it just me or what? I found that the soloist series didn't seem to be the highlight of OT's works which OT didn't seem to focus on shining the marketing compared the the main Berlin Series like Woodwinds and Strings. Their soloist doesn't seem to be the talk of the town compared to the main strings and woodwinds libraries...wonder what's going on there


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 4, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Awesome !
> 
> So, how do you like it so far ?
> 
> ...


It's not bad but even though I have it I have also been waiting for a detailed walk thru to understand the articulations a bit better. It seems a little squirrelly to control so playability is not blowing me away but maybe I am doing something wrong, hence the desire for a video. For a new release it's awfully quiet from them so not sure what's up?


----------



## constaneum (May 4, 2016)

It feels like they've done their part releasing the product but didn't spend Much time on the marketing side to make it a "wow!!" Factor....very unusual for their releases. Even the Violin also had the same faith...

mommy? U've given birth to the new ones? At least some love for them?!


----------



## reids (May 4, 2016)

I'm looking at this or debating whether to wait for Virharmonic's release coming soon. The folks at Virharmonic have been very generous in their pricing/preorder, occasional sales, support, and provide detailed walk through touching all bases. 

Seeing there are no video demos, its a gamble. Which one would you pick? Thanks.


----------



## constaneum (May 4, 2016)

I'm curious with Virharmonic. It's a nice company but i'll keep my fingers crossed for their mentioned updates. The updates/expansions are something which everyone is anticipating on and whether it'll be as good as its core (ie: Slur / Portamento will they sound good), that will still be a question mark coz we haven't heard of.

At least the slur/portamento for Nocture Cello sounds nice, not forgetting the timbre also sounds nice, compared to Emotional Cello. Emotional Cello (i won't say it's bad but sounded a bit thin to me , too much lower EQ cut off perhaps??) has lots of marvelous articulations but I can only used it as legato longs and shorts passages without slur/portamento coz the slur/portamento i personally find them a bit "chocking/shy sounding" (just play it Cellist ! why shy with playing slur/portamento?? awww....=D). 

Nocture Cello will be a 50/50 decision for me until i've seen the walkthrough. Even though i might miss the introductory price but i wont mind if it's a true gem. I can't really judge it for now... 

So OT developers, if you're reading this thread closely, your customers are pushing the door bell countless times. Please do enlighten us with the thorough walkthrough video. Thanks !


----------



## reids (May 4, 2016)

constaneum said:


> I'm curious with Virharmonic. It's a nice company but i'll keep my fingers crossed for their mentioned updates. The updates/expansions are something which everyone is anticipating on and whether it'll be as good as its core (ie: Slur / Portamento will they sound good), that will still be a question mark coz we haven't heard of.
> 
> At least the slur/portamento for Nocture Cello sounds nice, not forgetting the timbre also sounds nice, compared to Emotional Cello. Emotional Cello (i won't say it's bad but sounded a bit thin to me , too much lower EQ cut off perhaps??) has lots of marvelous articulations but I can only used it as legato longs and shorts passages without slur/portamento coz the slur/portamento i personally find them a bit "chocking/shy sounding" (just play it Cellist ! why shy with playing slur/portamento?? awww....=D).
> 
> ...




Even better, perhaps someone who owns this library can do a short video walk through of the patches/articulations so one can know what to expect 'out of the box'...no buttering up. The manual should have enough explanation how to use/play since its only 6-7pgs...we want to hear the sonic quality and play-ability factor for different musical styles/pieces.


----------



## reids (May 4, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> It's not bad but even though I have it I have also been waiting for a detailed walk thru to understand the articulations a bit better. It seems a little squirrelly to control so playability is not blowing me away but maybe I am doing something wrong, hence the desire for a video. For a new release it's awfully quiet from them so not sure what's up?



Can you do a short video demo DocMidi657?...


----------



## muziksculp (May 4, 2016)

It would be super nice if OT can extend the Special Intro Price to a day or two after they post a detailed walkthrough video, so we can better evaluate it before purchasing. I don't want to rush buying at a discount, to be surprised by some playability, or other factors of the library. So, OT would do us all a big favor by showing it in detail via a walkthrough video. (Soon).


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 5, 2016)

Hey folks,

Guy Rowland just posted a detailed and very entertaining video walkthrough for Nocturne Cello.



Thanks a lot to Guy for the great walkthrough which also goes into a bit of detail into the different Sustain and Expression types.
The concept between Nocturne Cello and Nocturne Violin as well as mapping, etc.. are completely identical, by the way, so everything Guy says in this video also applies to the Violin (just saying because several people emailed me about this).

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## muziksculp (May 5, 2016)

Hi Tobias,

I'm already sold on the OT Nocturne Cello (will be purchasing today). and Many Thanks to Guy for making this video walkthrough. 

Will you be making some more in-depth OT Walkthroughs of the Noct. Cello as well ? 

Q. What is the hardware CC controller you show in your videos (who makes it) ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## constaneum (May 5, 2016)

I'm sold too! Hehe. Thanks !!


----------



## muziksculp (May 5, 2016)

Purchased ! 

Next...on my shopping list is : OT *Berlin Strings*. 

Most likely next month. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## benuzzell (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for the walkthrough video! For those of you who have the library, how did you find the single-layer dynamic? Was it flexible enough? I love the sound and playability that this library seems to have, but I'm just on the fence regarding the dynamics. Yes, I'm so glad it pretty much eliminates any phasing issues, but I just want to know if it can both sing over an orchestra, or gently creep into a track when needed. If Capsule solves all this, then I'm sold.


----------



## C-Wave (May 16, 2016)

I bought Soloist Cello together with Soloist Violin. Now this is from a hobbyist (vs a profesional using this for contracted work); so remarks on the Cello:
I have tried Tina Guo, and Emotional Cello before. OT Cello strikes the same perfect balance (following the same philosophy as the Berlin series) between playability and sound.
Sound:
The timbre overall is just beautiful but clear; reverberation on the lower registers is crystal clear but not overbearing. Intended to be playable out of the box together with Berlin series. But I played it solo and it seems dry enough to be able to add wetness if needs be. However, I haven't tried it with an orchestral background so can't judge yet.
Playability:
Very playable even at higher speed.. Beats the crap out of Miss Guo and easily matches Mr. Emotional  when it comes to fast sequences.. sorry couldn't resist!
One remark though that I sent to OT_Tobias that on the fast legato, the second note is coming with a slight bow sound just as I hit the second note if that hit is on a quick legato. He mentioned that this indeed is the sound of bow hitting the strings and that the editors will take a look at it.
I am not a cellist so I have no idea if this is supposed to behave like that.
Hope that helps.


----------

